# We need your help asap on Strava.com to beat MissionCycling



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

If you ride/climb, with a GPS, we need your help.

Strava.com is a virtual racing website that also tracks all your rides. We're locked head to head for 1st place with another Cycling team. There is a 2011 contest, as well as a monthly contest. February ends tomorrow at midnight. We need you to join Strava if you're not already on it, and join the MTBR.com team and the 'KOM' contest. You need to do both in order to have your footies count towards the contest and help MTBR.

Firstly, I'll warn you, Strava is addicting. You'll find yourself going out for rides just to add footies climbed.
Strava is free, allowing 5 uploads/month. I'll warn you again, it won't last you long, and you'll want the paid account soon. 

I'm not pushing Strava, I just want your help to push MTBR to the top.

http://app.strava.com/komchallenge

You'll find this is actually a great tool.

As for a gps, some of the users find they can also use smartphones with built in gps.


If you choose to help, make sure you join soon/now, and upload your footies before tomorrow midnight.

Thanks,

Rensho
48000ft for Feb.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, it looks like you guys have stopped talking about Pliny and put in some serious climbing this last month! Do you have any more free 3 month subscriptions?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Lot's of people reading the posts, but only UKbloke has joined. We still need your help folks, and for those that are leery about it, trust me, I'm not getting you into anything that will spam/scam you.

You may get addicted to getting out and doing more riding, but I've already warned you on that.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

delete


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm on there, been there since the beginning.......just not adding as much as the rest of you crazies!
;o)


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I finally remembered to join the MTBR group and added over 5k vertical for the weekend.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Not that I would've been a valuable asset, but I would've gladly helped if my brain saw this thread. Throwing in at least 40,000ft for the month of Feb, more for other months.

Then again, I didn't have a GPS at the time. I'm looking at an iPhone upgrade within the month to get rolling with a GPS, pitch in next time around if you're looking for some...feet.


----------

